# The Ulmer Broadhead??????



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

OK it seems like Rusty Ulmer "not Randy Ulmer" has a new mechanical head coming out...I've heard whispers about it and a few guys out west seem to be field testing it "and killing some giant mule deer with it" and I was wondering if anyone knew anything about it????? Only tech spec I've heard is that it's a 2 blade design. Anyone got any top secret info on it?


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Inquiring minds want to know.*


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Anybody?


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*platinum tipped Rage.....*


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I dont know about a bling bling RAGE, lol.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

ttt


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

...


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

they look like they could be a cross between a piston point and a tekkan you can zoom in and see them at least the back end of them. something is better than nothing at this point


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

Here is the webpage for these new heads. It appears they take a blade cartridge and are obviously built for penetration.

http://arrowends.com/


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

Nothing penetrates like a field point!!!!


----------



## Roundtree (Oct 15, 2009)

thats not it :shade:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> Here is the webpage for these new heads. It appears they take a blade cartridge and are obviously built for penetration.
> 
> http://arrowends.com/


That's not The Ulmer Broadhead....I dont even know what that thing is, lol...I might shoot a squirrel with it though.


----------



## AJVarchery (Feb 24, 2010)

That link is interesting. I dont think I will be buying one though. Anyone got any info on the real one in question?


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> That's not The Ulmer Broadhead....I dont even know what that thing is, lol...I might shoot a squirrel with it though.


That's funny! I was thinking, "hmmmm, why are people fired up about shooting this?"


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

You guys must have missed the Mongrel thread a while back. I was just being a smartass.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> You guys must have missed the Mongrel thread a while back. I was just being a smartass.


 You got booted from the prostaff??


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Is he related to Rusty Shackleford? Lol


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

crankn101 said:


> You got booted from the prostaff??


No man I was just trying to promote Mongrels!


----------



## LXKID32 (May 7, 2009)

i have only heard about it and people field testing it. the potential new world record mule deer was killed with it last year here in AZ. but have not seen it or heard about the design.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

LXKID32 said:


> i have only heard about it and people field testing it. the potential new world record mule deer was killed with it last year here in AZ. but have not seen it or heard about the design.


Yeah I've seen pics of that deer...He was a monster.


----------



## LXKID32 (May 7, 2009)

but that pic of the broadhead still eludes me?


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

I read on another forum that Trophy Taker had bought the design and would be releasing it this summer. They are hoping to have it available for archery seasons this year. BTW, the post on the other thread was from Dan Evans so, it is legit.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

pronghorn said:


> I read on another forum that Trophy Taker had bought the design and would be releasing it this summer. They are hoping to have it available for archery seasons this year. BTW, the post on the other thread was from Dan Evans so, it is legit.


pronghorn...Where was that at??? I hadnt heard that Dan bought it, atleast if TrophyTaker owns it we know it'll be tough as nails and well designed when it comes out.


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

J-Daddy said:


> pronghorn...Where was that at??? I hadnt heard that Dan bought it, atleast if TrophyTaker owns it we know it'll be tough as nails and well designed when it comes out.


It was on monstermuleys it is under the archery section.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Lookie what I found...
http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID23/3564.html


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

From Dan Evans description it sounds like this one will work kinda like the Epek heads did...You can lock the blades in place to practice with it and not dull it up or tear blades up in the target....Sounds interesting, since I'm a Trophy Taker dealer and they are gonna market this head I'll be keeping an eye out for it that's for sure.


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

*More info on the Ulmer broadhead*

Sorry guys, I didn't know so many people were anxious to know more about the head. As Dan said in the other forum, we have teamed up on the head. He also extolls many of it's virtues. Someone suggested it was similar to the Rage, but that is not the case.
There are a couple of features that Dan didn't mention. There is an elastic in a recessed channel in the ferrule that keeps the blades from opening in flight and during quiver insertion. The recessed channel is designed to reduce wind resistance. Originally the major objective in the design of the head was to create a broadhead that truly does fly like a field tip, not only in supertuned bows but in anybody's hunting bow. Every effort was made to diminish drag and planing. The result was everything I had hoped for and more. All accuracy testing was performed at 100 yards, not that I advocate shooting at that distance at animals, but if it shoots like a field tip at 100 yds then it will shoot like a field tip at any reasonable hunting distance. We tested the head in a Hooter Shooter to remove all human error. Shooting 5 arrow groups at 100 yds our field tips averaged 2 5/8 inch groups. Then we replaced the field tips with broadheads and our 5 shot groups averaged 2 7/8 inches. The center of the field tip groups differed from the center of the broadhead groups by 3 inches. This similarity in point of impact between field tips and broadheads isn't limited to using a Shooting machine. Of the 30 plus bowhunters who field tested the head last season, with different shooting and bow tuning capabilities, none of them could detect a difference in point of impact between their field tips and broadheads. So you can do all of your practicing, even in hunting camp, with your field tips. The ability to lock the blades closed allows you to confirm for yourself that it truly does fly the same without dulling the blades.
I hope this answers some of your questions. 
Rusty


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Lets se it


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

You have my curiousity piqued, any pics Rusty??


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

RustyUlmer said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't know so many people were anxious to know more about the head. As Dan said in the other forum, we have teamed up on the head. He also extolls many of it's virtues. Someone suggested it was similar to the Rage, but that is not the case.
> There are a couple of features that Dan didn't mention. There is an elastic in a recessed channel in the ferrule that keeps the blades from opening in flight and during quiver insertion. The recessed channel is designed to reduce wind resistance. Originally the major objective in the design of the head was to create a broadhead that truly does fly like a field tip, not only in supertuned bows but in anybody's hunting bow. Every effort was made to diminish drag and planing. The result was everything I had hoped for and more. All accuracy testing was performed at 100 yards, not that I advocate shooting at that distance at animals, but if it shoots like a field tip at 100 yds then it will shoot like a field tip at any reasonable hunting distance. We tested the head in a Hooter Shooter to remove all human error. Shooting 5 arrow groups at 100 yds our field tips averaged 2 5/8 inch groups. Then we replaced the field tips with broadheads and our 5 shot groups averaged 2 7/8 inches. The center of the field tip groups differed from the center of the broadhead groups by 3 inches. This similarity in point of impact between field tips and broadheads isn't limited to using a Shooting machine. Of the 30 plus bowhunters who field tested the head last season, with different shooting and bow tuning capabilities, none of them could detect a difference in point of impact between their field tips and broadheads. So you can do all of your practicing, even in hunting camp, with your field tips. The ability to lock the blades closed allows you to confirm for yourself that it truly does fly the same without dulling the blades.
> I hope this answers some of your questions.
> Rusty




Pics man we need pics. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

RustyUlmer said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't know so many people were anxious to know more about the head. As Dan said in the other forum, we have teamed up on the head. He also extolls many of it's virtues. Someone suggested it was similar to the Rage, but that is not the case.
> There are a couple of features that Dan didn't mention. There is an elastic in a recessed channel in the ferrule that keeps the blades from opening in flight and during quiver insertion. The recessed channel is designed to reduce wind resistance. Originally the major objective in the design of the head was to create a broadhead that truly does fly like a field tip, not only in supertuned bows but in anybody's hunting bow. Every effort was made to diminish drag and planing. The result was everything I had hoped for and more. All accuracy testing was performed at 100 yards, not that I advocate shooting at that distance at animals, but if it shoots like a field tip at 100 yds then it will shoot like a field tip at any reasonable hunting distance. We tested the head in a Hooter Shooter to remove all human error. Shooting 5 arrow groups at 100 yds our field tips averaged 2 5/8 inch groups. Then we replaced the field tips with broadheads and our 5 shot groups averaged 2 7/8 inches. The center of the field tip groups differed from the center of the broadhead groups by 3 inches. This similarity in point of impact between field tips and broadheads isn't limited to using a Shooting machine. Of the 30 plus bowhunters who field tested the head last season, with different shooting and bow tuning capabilities, none of them could detect a difference in point of impact between their field tips and broadheads. So you can do all of your practicing, even in hunting camp, with your field tips. The ability to lock the blades closed allows you to confirm for yourself that it truly does fly the same without dulling the blades.
> I hope this answers some of your questions.
> Rusty


Rusty, 
Thanks for adding to the mystery a little bit, lol...I cant wait to see this heads, between you & Dan you should build a super final product and it sounds like alot of thought has went into this one...These might end up being the broadhead that replaces my old favorite Rocky Mountain Snyper I shot for years before they stopped making them...Been shooting Grim Reapers alot since then but the old 2 blade Snyper was always my favorite. 
If you & Dan need someone to test them out on these old corn fed whitetails in Iowa give me a shout, I'd love to get my hands on a couple of them and see how they do..I cant wait to hear more info on them. I'll be keeping an eye out for them on TT's website since I'm a dealer...


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

*Ulmer broadhead pic*

Ok, Ok. This is a pic of the prototype in the closed configuration. The production model will be siightly different cosmetically. 

Rusty


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmm, those things look pretty sweet...


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

RustyUlmer said:


> Ok, Ok. This is a pic of the prototype in the closed configuration. The production model will be siightly different cosmetically.
> 
> Rusty


Rusty,
I like what I see so far...The ferrule reminds me ALOT of the old 2 blade Snyper, is that what you used to build the prototype?? I know I've read numerous times that Randy used to shoot the Snyper all the time before he got on the Rage bandwagon "I really hope he starts shooting your head, lol". I've killed a boat load of deer with the Snypers, more than with all other heads combined...Where's the pivot point on the blades?? Is it the pin behind the front blade? I take it that the 2 holes through the body are where you put the setscrew to lock the blades in place for practice??? If that's the case is there a hole through the blades or do the threads on the "lock" setscrew hold the edge of the blades and keep it in place?? Dan Evans had said the head was gonna be 1.5" cut, good choice I think that's about the perfect size on a mechanical, opens up a good size hole but still penetrates very well. OK, last question for the moment...If I fly out west will you & Randy take me hunting???? lol...Randy Ulmer is my archery hero, I'd give my left one to share a hunting camp with you & him.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

looks like a great head like two try some out this season


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice looking and reminds me of the Sonoran (now the Swacker) and the Inverter heads. Similar in design and the balde deployment is very close. Would sure like to see the blades in the open position.


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

Yes, I started with a Snyper ferrule and modified it to fit my blade design. The two empty holes are in the original ferrule, the one forward of those is the pivot point. The forward empty hole is where the 0.5 grain pin goes completely through both blades to keep it closed for practice. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I like it man... I need to get my hands on some before Sept.... Oh and about that hunting trip, lol..


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

I believe both the Swhacker and Inverter heads are forward deploy which can sometimes cause the head to deflect off on hard quartering angled shots. My head is a rear deploy. In fact, one of the unique features of this design is how the blades deploy. On a hard angled shot only the inner "wing" will contact initially which pivots inward and rearward until it is completely enclosed in the ferrule. The other end of this "wing" is the outer blade so as this is happening the outer blade deploys completely. The inner blade will not deploy until the head has completely penetrated to the point that the outer blade contacts tissue at which point both blades (now locked together and fully deployed) pivot into the normal open configuration. I hope I have not completely confused you with this explanation.
Rusty


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

what bow weight are needed too hunt with these?on deer


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Rusty, would you happen to have any pictures .of any entrance or exit holes in deer made with your head??? I'd love to see some of the holes they make if possible.


----------



## poe (May 9, 2011)

I to would also like to see some pictures of some entrence and exit holes. also what is the cutting dia when opened.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

1.5" cut and NOT a trokar tip, son I am disappoint...


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

Blade deployment requires very little energy and it has a 1.5" cut instead of 2" so any legal hunting weight will be sufficient.
Rusty


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

I know some of the guys took entrance and exit wound pics. I'll try to get some posted.
Rusty


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

RustyUlmer said:


> I know some of the guys took entrance and exit wound pics. I'll try to get some posted.
> Rusty


Cool, thanks Rusty...I'm already convinced that I want to try them... Just waiting to see them hit the market now.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

RustyUlmer said:


> Blade deployment requires very little energy and it has a 1.5" cut instead of 2" so any legal hunting weight will be sufficient.
> Rusty


ok...please release before Sept 1


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

i use too shoot a Spitfire 2 blade 1.5 just like it....everthing i shot dropped in sight...


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Will it leave full open diameter entry holes? That is really the only thing that matters, other than how they fly. And you can tell from that pic. they will fly awesome.




RustyUlmer said:


> I believe both the Swhacker and Inverter heads are forward deploy which can sometimes cause the head to deflect off on hard quartering angled shots. My head is a rear deploy. In fact, one of the unique features of this design is how the blades deploy. On a hard angled shot only the inner "wing" will contact initially which pivots inward and rearward until it is completely enclosed in the ferrule. The other end of this "wing" is the outer blade so as this is happening the outer blade deploys completely. The inner blade will not deploy until the head has completely penetrated to the point that the outer blade contacts tissue at which point both blades (now locked together and fully deployed) pivot into the normal open configuration. I hope I have not completely confused you with this explanation.
> Rusty


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I was very interested in this broadhead until I saw it had a coc tip. With a chisel,trocar type tip it sounds like it would be sweet.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

where's the frickin pictures of this thing already????


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Rusty, please keep us up to date on when these will be avaliable for purchase.


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

The wounds look just like you would expect them to. We actually are in the process of fitting some with a Trocar tip to do some testing, so chin up "Rutnstrut". I hate to break this to you guys, but I don't think it will be on shelves until later this Fall.
Rusty


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good things come to those who wait! Could you possibly post some pics of the blades in full deployment?


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Schpankme said:


> View attachment 1073627


there is a picture...hit refresh a few times that's what I had to do to get it to load.

it's the rage/gator/frankenthingy in post 33


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

lavazhole said:


> there is a picture...hit refresh a few times that's what I had to do to get it to load.
> 
> it's the rage/gator/frankenthingy in post 33



Thx Lavaz, but I'm looking for the Open View as well.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Schpankme said:


> Thx Lavaz, but I'm looking for the Open View as well.


my bad


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

RustyUlmer said:


> The wounds look just like you would expect them to. We actually are in the process of fitting some with a Trocar tip to do some testing, so chin up "Rutnstrut". I hate to break this to you guys, but I don't think it will be on shelves until later this Fall.
> Rusty


Rusty,
By "later this fall" are we talking late August or like November??? I'd like to have a couple of packs for an antelope hunt in September I'm doing..oh and some to run through a Boner here in Iowa after that, lol.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> Rusty,
> By "later this fall" are we talking late August or like November??? I'd like to have a couple of packs for an antelope hunt in September I'm doing..oh and s*ome to run through a Boner* here in Iowa after that, lol.


That would hurt!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

lavazhole said:


> That would hurt!


LOL, you gotta love smart phones... Crazy thing just types what it wants to sometimes.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> .oh and some to run through a Boner here in Iowa after that, lol.


I heard you were kinky but holy jesus...

Anywho this looks like its going to be a good head, might have to try it out this fall. I would also like to see it with a chisel tip like muzzys or slick tricks for durability reasons. It just looks like those COC blades would bend too easily. It would be nice to just replace the two main blades after shooting through an animal instead of replacing all 3


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

I'm sorry guys, but I can't do that yet. Although the patent is pending, I don't want to show the technology this early before we have it available to the public. There are those who might attemp to copy it before the original comes out. I hate to keep you hanging but I will tell you that it's function is just as cool as it's flight characteristics. You are going to like it.
Rusty


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

NO problem. Figured it had something to do with the patent. Good luck and looking forward to its release.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Personally I dont have any issues with the blade on the front as long as it's made right. Like I said before I've killed alot of deer over the years with the old 2 blade Snyper and I never had any issues with the blade on the front of it..Heck I dont think I ever even bent one and every deer I ever shot with a Snyper ended up with the arrow buried in the ground on the other side. I'd always throw new blades in the head and it would go right back in the quiver ready to kill again. On the Grim Reapers I shoot now I do like the trocar style tip, but I never had problems with the old Snyper.


----------



## ohiobowhunter20 (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Rusty, thanks for the pic, I like the rear deploy blades in leiu of the over the top style, I have had them "kick" on a hard down angle. I also like what I'm shooting now, BUT I'm also not afraid to try something new. Anyhow, keep us in the loop.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

Other than the back of the blades not being exposed in the closed position, it looks just like the Rage 40 ke IMO


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

The Rage 40 ke is totally different in blade retention, blade deployment and aerodynamics in flight. The Ulmer Head has an elastic in a recessed groove in the ferrule which retains the blades in a closed position in the quiver and in flight(they can't pop open accidentally). The CAM-L0k blade deployment system is a good system, but it is also different from the Ulmer Head. View both heads from a side profile and you will notice much less blade exposure resulting in less planing, turbulance (drag), and wind vector deflection capability in the Ulmer Head, which attributes to it's greater accuracy.
Rusty


----------



## LXKID32 (May 7, 2009)

thanks rusty for the pics! you and randy are both smart as anybody i know. this thing looks like a killer!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

team-A&S said:


> they look like they could be a cross between a piston point and a tekkan you can zoom in and see them at least the back end of them. something is better than nothing at this point


Rusty, if you blow this picture up that team A&S posted on the first page you can see the back of the heads in this picture...I read the story on this deer and it said that he shot it with an Ulmer head...But in the picture you can see the back of the blades in his quiver but in the prototype picture you posted the rear of the blades arent exposed at all...Was that a typo in the artilce on the deer or have the heads changed from what was pictured in that photo??


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

J-daddy,
All of the prototypes that were used to kill the animals that you have read about were hand made by me including shaping and sharpening the blades. This required approximately 3-4 hours per head. Each of these hunters only received 1-2 heads and had to use other commercially available heads as back-ups. I don't know what heads Daniel used as his back ups in his quiver, but I do know that after he killed this Utah buck I resharpened his blades and he killed a giant whitetail buck (196") in Kansas with the same exact head.
Rusty


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

RustyUlmer said:


> J-daddy,
> All of the prototypes that were used to kill the animals that you have read about were hand made by me including shaping and sharpening the blades. This required approximately 3-4 hours per head. Each of these hunters only received 1-2 heads and had to use other commercially available heads as back-ups. I don't know what heads Daniel used as his back ups in his quiver, but I do know that after he killed this Utah buck I resharpened his blades and he killed a giant whitetail buck (196") in Kansas with the same exact head.
> Rusty


Cool, that answers my question then...And what a lucky guy to shoot 2 giant bucks like that in 1 season...A 196" whitetail is crazy big. Must have been the lucky Ulmer head, lol. After my season here in Iowa last year I think I need some Ulmer luck, lol.


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok
I'm intrested now. I Will be on the look out for them.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

RustyUlmer said:


> J-daddy,
> All of the prototypes that were used to kill the animals that you have read about were hand made by me including shaping and sharpening the blades. This required approximately 3-4 hours per head. Each of these hunters only received 1-2 heads and had to use other commercially available heads as back-ups. I don't know what heads Daniel used as his back ups in his quiver, but I do know that after he killed this Utah buck I resharpened his blades and he killed a giant whitetail buck (196") in Kansas with the same exact head.
> Rusty


Rusty,

Can you get us a pic of the 196 whitetail ? I would love to see that deer especially if it was a KS buck.

I'm excited about your broadheads; they seem like the real deal


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

*Daniel Franco's Kansas Whitetail*

This is Daniel's KS whitetail taken in Nov. 2010
Rusty


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow! What a deer!

I have stuck with fixed blade broadheads so far in my hunting career, but I am very intrigued by this particular idea. I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

Nice looking head, looks like a Rocky Mtn Gator to me


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Holy crap that's a freakin stud of a buck right there.


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like a cross between an Epek and a Rage


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow that is a great looking deer


----------



## LXKID32 (May 7, 2009)

cant wiat to check these out rusty! i was wanting to try your braodhead and the inverter this year. because i have heard about your broadhead for a couple of years now without a pic or description of it. your broadhead isnt even in stores and it already shot one of the biggest mule deer bucks ever! and matt is one of the greatest guys!


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

ka30270,

At first glance it might because I started with a Snyper body (almost identical to the Gator) and modified it to utilize my blade system, however, there is a huge difference in flight characteristics and function which was explained earlier in this thread.

Rusty


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

so when can we see the actual broadhead??? very interested


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

bambikiller said:


> so when can we see the actual broadhead??? very interested


According to Rusty it'll be sometime this fall before they hit the market, so I would assume we won't get any pics of the finished product until then... I'll be keeping an eye out on Trophytaker's website for them that's for sure.


----------



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

Mark me down as REALLY wanting to try these. This head has alot going for it already:
....based on the snyper (one of the best ever)
....made by trophy taker (everything that I have tried from them has been ROCK solid)
....has an Ulmer involved (I don't need to add anything to that)


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Rusty, on an unrelated note... What bow setup you shooting this year? You still shooting the old Guardian or has Randy talked you into a Hoyt? You'd think he could throw you a bone and give you a Hoyt, I'm sure he's got an extra or two around the house, lol.


----------



## youngbuck711 (Jan 31, 2007)

will there be a 2 and 3 blade version? I'm running out of snyper XP3s. if its got the chisel tip and three blades, mark me down!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

youngbuck711 said:


> will there be a 2 and 3 blade version? I'm running out of snyper XP3s. if its got the chisel tip and three blades, mark me down!


From what they are saying right now it looks like 2 blade, 1.5" cut...Those specs are just fine by me.


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

J-Daddy,

Last year I started shooting the Mathews Z7. I can't say enough good about that bow. It is simply fantastic! Randy is very generous and nothing shoots better than one of his used hunting bows with all that he does with them, and he has given me several. We have the same draw length and weight and shooting style and I can shoot his bow without even changing the sights if I use his release. But the Z7 shot great even without being supertuned by Randy. I just started using the Smack Down rest and have been very inpressed with it as well. I actually have two Z7s and one has a Sonoran mini D sight and the other has a Mini D LR. I can't say I like one better than the other but I really like both of them. I do all of my practicing at 100 yards and have not found a movable sight that I am totally satisfied with. Both of the Sonoran sights will allow me to use from 20-100 yard pins. Rick Forrest makes a solid product. My arrows are ACC 3-60s.


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

Youngbuck711,

I have not come up with a 3-blade version yet but give me time.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

RustyUlmer said:


> J-Daddy,
> 
> Last year I started shooting the Mathews Z7. I can't say enough good about that bow. It is simply fantastic! Randy is very generous and nothing shoots better than one of his used hunting bows with all that he does with them, and he has given me several. We have the same draw length and weight and shooting style and I can shoot his bow without even changing the sights if I use his release. But the Z7 shot great even without being supertuned by Randy. I just started using the Smack Down rest and have been very inpressed with it as well. I actually have two Z7s and one has a Sonoran mini D sight and the other has a Mini D LR. I can't say I like one better than the other but I really like both of them. I do all of my practicing at 100 yards and have not found a movable sight that I am totally satisfied with. Both of the Sonoran sights will allow me to use from 20-100 yard pins. Rick Forrest makes a solid product. My arrows are ACC 3-60s.


Rusty, 
Yeah I would imagine one of Randy's old bows would be about as dialed in as you can get one...I agree with you on the Smackdown, it's a heck of a rest and as a TrophyTaker dealer I've sold alot of them and set them up for customers who loved them. I was shooting one myself until I went to the new PSE Omen Pro, with that low brace height the cage on the SmackDown Full Capture just set the rest back to close to the cables for comfort so I ended up throwing a PSE Phantom rest on it since I had one laying in the shop.
I've shot the Sonoran sight before but it's been a long time ago...They are cool little sights, I didnt know if they were still in production or not since I havent seen one in alot of years. Have you tried the Black Gold Ascent sight out??? I've been very happy with them and so are all my customers who have bought them....I'm not much on a single pin slider sight but with a 5 pin head on mine I've been very happy with it. 
One thing I've always wanted to ask Randy "and I'll ask you too" is that I've noticed in alot of pictures that neither of you seem to run a stabilizer on your hunting rigs, or if you do it's normally a very small one. Does that effect you any at long range??? I always find myself on my hunting rigs running something in the 12" range like a B-Stinger or Doinker Dish or something like that...I shoot alot at long range but I honestly dont think I've ever tried no stabilizer at that kind of range. Maybe I need to play with a short stab, or none at all...It would make the bow easier to pack around all day that's for sure.


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

J-Daddy,

I never use a stabilizer. Not even when I practice. I don't stand hunt much and "lighter is faster". Take your stabilizer off and shoot it for a few days and see how much it affects your score, The new bows these days are so well balanced and have such little shock in your hand and are so forgiving that I definitely prefer a "naked" bow.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Rusty your making me feel bad when I think about the hundreds of dollars I've spent on stabilizers, lol.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

What was Randy doing with a Mathews in his hand? I thought he was sponsored by Hoyt?



RustyUlmer said:


> J-Daddy,
> 
> Last year I started shooting the Mathews Z7. I can't say enough good about that bow. It is simply fantastic! Randy is very generous and nothing shoots better than one of his used hunting bows with all that he does with them, and he has given me several. We have the same draw length and weight and shooting style and I can shoot his bow without even changing the sights if I use his release. But the Z7 shot great even without being supertuned by Randy. I just started using the Smack Down rest and have been very inpressed with it as well. I actually have two Z7s and one has a Sonoran mini D sight and the other has a Mini D LR. I can't say I like one better than the other but I really like both of them. I do all of my practicing at 100 yards and have not found a movable sight that I am totally satisfied with. Both of the Sonoran sights will allow me to use from 20-100 yard pins. Rick Forrest makes a solid product. My arrows are ACC 3-60s.


----------



## LXKID32 (May 7, 2009)

this is rusty not randy!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

elkman6x6 said:


> What was Randy doing with a Mathews in his hand? I thought he was sponsored by Hoyt?


Yeah that's Rusty Ulmer, Randy's brother...Do a Google on Rusty, he's as good as Randy when it comes to killing big critters.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

I know its Rusty. And I know who Rusty is. But I thought he said it was one of "Randy's used bows"?


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

elkman6x6,

I'm sorry, I guess I was not clear. Randy has given me some of his used Hoyts. The Z7s I shoot are straight from the Mathews factory. 

Rusty Ulmer


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

elkman6x6 said:


> I know its Rusty. And I know who Rusty is. But I thought he said it was one of "Randy's used bows"?


No I was joking with Rusty about shooting a Mathews and I said you would think Randy would give him a Hoyt...Rusty just ment that he's had some of Randy's old bows and that they were well tuned...Randy is still shooting Hoyt and nothing but Hoyt, Rusty has no ties with a bow company so he shoots what he wants...He was shooting a Guardian awhile back and now he's shooting the Z7. Now stop crying ya big cry baby, lol..


----------



## springbear (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Rusty, I "guided" you on a bear hunt in the spring of 93 or 94 I guess; Idaho, Selway River, Meadowcreek Outfitters, I would have been the 18 year old that drove you guys around and helped pcak out your bears. You guys were just starting to make some waves in big time hunting then. If I remember correctly, you shot a nice black bear but it had a pretty good rub spot on it, and your partner got a smaller, but nice coated blonde bear.

Anyway, I am not much of a mech broadhead shooter (can not use them here), but I do remember you being a real good guy to hunt with, and I sure hope your broadhead performs to your standards. I got a hunch you got a winner with this head. 

best of luck.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

man i just want to see these darn things already, im currently shooting grim reaper and thus far satisfied, however the snyper was my favorite broadhead for years (like the rear deploying nature) however i do like that trocar tip of the reaper... i read in the previous posts that this will be out in fall about when would that be


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

bambikiller said:


> man i just want to see these darn things already, im currently shooting grim reaper and thus far satisfied, however the snyper was my favorite broadhead for years (like the rear deploying nature) however i do like that trocar tip of the reaper... i read in the previous posts that this will be out in fall about when would that be


No dates have been released yet, or even a general date other than sometime this Fall...So who knows, TrophyTaker is gonna be doing the marketing and distribution of the Ulmer head it looks like so closer to fall keep an eye on TrophyTaker's website...Luckily I'm a TrophyTaker dealer so I hope to snag some of them as soon as they have them ready to go.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

any ideas on price or whats offered in the pack??? or is that months away yet ?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

bambikiller said:


> any ideas on price or whats offered in the pack??? or is that months away yet ?


Months away...Nothing has been released on any of that stuff yet. I'd like to see them keep the price down on them just because broadheads are getting so crazy priced now days...$40-$50 for a 3 pack is really pushing it I think, but that's the market trend now so they'll probably be in the same price range but who knows right now.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

well ill donate 5 dollars to move this patten process along so we can see this thing anyone else wanna contribute???


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

bambikiller said:


> well ill donate 5 dollars to move this patten process along so we can see this thing anyone else wanna contribute???


LOL, yeah I'm good for a $5 spot too...


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

Springbear,

You have a good memory. I don't think it stopped raining the entire week of the hunt. Are you still guiding?

Rusty


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

Bambi killer,

At the earliest it will be October, but that may be optimistic. The function of this head is awesome but it requires very close tolerances and so we are making sure that the quality control is top notch. Unfortunately, the fact that only the highest quality materials will be used and that it requires exact tolerances increases manufacturing costs which will force the price up. I'm hoping that bowhunters will realize how much they save by actually being able to use a field point to practice with throughout the entire season. Did you ever wonder why a broadhead manufacture will claim on it'spackaging that it "shoots just like a field tip" and then they give you a "practice head" in the package? We may include a "Practice head" in the form of a field tip in our packaging!


bambikiller said:


> man i just want to see these darn things already, im currently shooting grim reaper and thus far satisfied, however the snyper was my favorite broadhead for years (like the rear deploying nature) however i do like that trocar tip of the reaper... i read in the previous posts that this will be out in fall about when would that be


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

Like what I see so far the ferule looks like it should be stout. Fairly simple design and strong two very good things in a broadhead. Now J if you get any inside info after this thread you could hook a brother up and keep me in the loop. You know I like to waste my money on new archery/bowhunting stuff.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

tzoulek said:


> Like what I see so far the ferule looks like it should be stout. Fairly simple design and strong two very good things in a broadhead. Now J if you get any inside info after this thread you could hook a brother up and keep me in the loop. You know I like to waste my money on new archery/bowhunting stuff.


TZ, you know as much as I do on them right now if you went through this whole thread...But if Rusty slips me any inside info, well I might have to keep it to myself..LOL, maybe we can get our hands on some before Nov. and try to run some of them through some big Iowa bucks.
Rusty I sent you a friend invite on FBook too..


----------



## springbear (Aug 14, 2007)

Rusty, I forgot about the rain!:teeth: 

I don't do a lot of guiding anymore, but help out when needed. My Mom still owns the outfit, and several others; my younger brother is running the hunting end of things now, or at least in that transition. I stayed in college and got a degree in Wlidlife Mgt, married, kids, good job and well just life. 

I like to hunt too much myself to spent all my time guiding! Infact, I drew my a once in a lifetime tag (Idaho) this year for Mountain Goat! (I already got my moose). So I hope to be real busy this fall with that hunt and a couple of others I have lined up. 

Good luck with your new broadhead, it sure sounds like you are doing it right and going to produce a high quality head.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

No crying. Just interested you big equipment nerd!



J-Daddy said:


> No I was joking with Rusty about shooting a Mathews and I said you would think Randy would give him a Hoyt...Rusty just ment that he's had some of Randy's old bows and that they were well tuned...Randy is still shooting Hoyt and nothing but Hoyt, Rusty has no ties with a bow company so he shoots what he wants...He was shooting a Guardian awhile back and now he's shooting the Z7. Now stop crying ya big cry baby, lol..


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a picture of it open but I can't show it. Lets just say it killed some big bulls last September down in unit 10 and a big buck up on the strip.



bambikiller said:


> well ill donate 5 dollars to move this patten process along so we can see this thing anyone else wanna contribute???


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Any chance of having a model that is a one piece all steel ferrel design? Maybe a little shorter over all head?



RustyUlmer said:


> Bambi killer,
> 
> At the earliest it will be October, but that may be optimistic. The function of this head is awesome but it requires very close tolerances and so we are making sure that the quality control is top notch. Unfortunately, the fact that only the highest quality materials will be used and that it requires exact tolerances increases manufacturing costs which will force the price up. I'm hoping that bowhunters will realize how much they save by actually being able to use a field point to practice with throughout the entire season. Did you ever wonder why a broadhead manufacture will claim on it'spackaging that it "shoots just like a field tip" and then they give you a "practice head" in the package? We may include a "Practice head" in the form of a field tip in our packaging!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

elkman6x6 said:


> Any chance of having a model that is a one piece all steel ferrel design? Maybe a little shorter over all head?


Dan Evans said over on another site that the first ones would be aluminum but they were working on a steel version too...I doubt it'll be one piece since it'll probably have a trocar tip or a leading blade tip, but it looks like a steel one might be in the works. For deer size critters I think an aluminum one will suffice, but if I were gonna shoot them for elk I'd probably want the steel one.


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

*Some more Ulmer head kills from last year*

Here are some more pics of animals taken last year with the head.
Rusty


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Man those are some nice elk...


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Where is Colton's?


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

The file is too big. It won't download to Archerytalk.
Rusty


elkman6x6 said:


> Where is Colton's?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Rusty you can download them to Photobucket and then copy & paste if your trying to post something on here that's to big...That's the way I do all my pics.
Post up some pics of some of those giant mule deer you've took while your at it.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

I can't wait to see the finished product. I drew my bookcliffs mule deer tag
and wished they where out sooner because I would love to put one through 
a big buck. I'm stoked though to see how these things turn out and best of 
luck to rusty on the new head. Ps though if rusty has any extras I'm more then 
willing to kill in august with one. What's up j-daddy I see me and you have similar
taste in equipment that's scary lol


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Lol, I hear ya Beav...


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm really excited to see the finished product. However, I'm a big fan of the three blade 1.5" size broadhead. I hope Rusty eventually will make this option as well.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

I will be shooting these ASAP


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Rusty, I guess one of my last questions I can think of right now on the heads is=
Will there be any issues with them opening in flight when shot out of a true speed bow??? With a few bows on the market shooting 350+ fps these days there has been issues with some mechanicals just not working right with the high speed setups. All that force & shock when the arrow launches it's been known to blow a few heads open at take off.


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

J-daddy, I have not tested it with a 350 fps bow. That is a good idea for a test. I will be sure to test that and post the results on this thread. That said, I don't believe there will be a problem because the force vectors on the blades at launch are not severe enough to cause this to happen, and the position of the elastic creates more than enough leverge to keep the blades closed. Even if the blades started to open at launch the mechanics of this design don't allow the blades to lock open until they have been fully deployed to thier full open position, thus the elastic would reclose the blades immediately. Matt Liljenquist says he was shooting 315 fps when he shot his monster buck last year.
Rusty


J-Daddy said:


> Rusty, I guess one of my last questions I can think of right now on the heads is=
> Will there be any issues with them opening in flight when shot out of a true speed bow??? With a few bows on the market shooting 350+ fps these days there has been issues with some mechanicals just not working right with the high speed setups. All that force & shock when the arrow launches it's been known to blow a few heads open at take off.


----------



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

will the blades on these heads fold back like the snypers or do the "lock open"? If they don't fold back they are considered "barbed" here in Ohio.

Thanks


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

bulldogto said:


> will the blades on these heads fold back like the snypers or do the "lock open"? If they don't fold back they are considered "barbed" here in Ohio.
> 
> Thanks


That's a good question too...Honestly has anyone ever really been checked for barbed heads??lol...I'd venture to say half the possum cops out there dont know one broadhead from another one these days.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

RustyUlmer said:


> J-daddy, I have not tested it with a 350 fps bow. That is a good idea for a test. I will be sure to test that and post the results on this thread. That said, I don't believe there will be a problem because the force vectors on the blades at launch are not severe enough to cause this to happen, and the position of the elastic creates more than enough leverge to keep the blades closed. Even if the blades started to open at launch the mechanics of this design don't allow the blades to lock open until they have been fully deployed to thier full open position, thus the elastic would reclose the blades immediately. Matt Liljenquist says he was shooting 315 fps when he shot his monster buck last year.
> Rusty


Rusty, feel free to send me one and I'll put it through the ringer for ya...My PSE Omen Pro is shooting about 345fps right now so that should be a good test.


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

Bulldogto, The blades will fold forward if the arrow is not a complete pass-through and "lock agsin in this position at 1.5" diameter and cut on the way out as well.(The blades are also sharp on the back side)
Rusty


bulldogto said:


> will the blades on these heads fold back like the snypers or do the "lock open"? If they don't fold back they are considered "barbed" here in Ohio.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

J-Daddy, Thanks for the offer but I think I can do the test here. If not I'll let you know.
Rusty


J-Daddy said:


> Rusty, feel free to send me one and I'll put it through the ringer for ya...My PSE Omen Pro is shooting about 345fps right now so that should be a good test.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

RustyUlmer said:


> J-Daddy, Thanks for the offer but I think I can do the test here. If not I'll let you know.
> Rusty


I keep trying & trying, lol...One of these days I'm gonna wear you down man.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

Give it too him j-daddy lol. Keep socking him hard and maybe he will break..
I do love the effort that you put into it though, and I feel ya when something 
gets ya excited, it's like waiting for Christmas for adults. What's the name of this
head going to be I don't think I caught it. 

Hey rusty I meet a guy that said he was friends with your brother and I thought he said
he was a neighbor do you no if he killed a good buck on the bookcliffs in Utah? I believe it was 
last year but it could have been 2 years ago


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

Beav, I'm not sure who you are talking about with the Book Cliffs tag. Do you have a name? 
As for the name of the broadhead, that has not been decided completely yet, but everyone has just been calling it the Ulmer broadhead. Keep an eye on the Trophy Taker web site.
Rusty


thebeav said:


> Give it too him j-daddy lol. Keep socking him hard and maybe he will break..
> I do love the effort that you put into it though, and I feel ya when something
> gets ya excited, it's like waiting for Christmas for adults. What's the name of this
> head going to be I don't think I caught it.
> ...


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks rusty I don't know the name just ran into the guy at the 
gas station in Moab Utah and he was telling me he was Buddys with your 
brother, if I remember right he was a a older guy and said he was retired. 

It's not a big deal I was just curiouse if you new. Thanks


----------



## betterduck (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey beav good job on the tag if you need someone to help you let me know I would be glad to help you out


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

What's up Jake? Just got your text. I plan on going out starting the 
end of June and I'll have to get with ya and plan a trip. I'll give ya a 
buzz.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

thebeav,
I cant help you on your hunt...But I'll give you some shooting lessons in July when I'm out there, lol...My buddy that's coming with me can teach you how to miss even the easiest shot, lol and he can show you the proper technique when it comes to smoking cigars & drinking Jack Daniels while your deer hunting "maybe that's why he never kills anything".


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

J-daddy I have a few friends like that myself, you know the ones that
party the night before opening morning and don't want to get up in the morning. 
I hope I won't need any shooting lessons but I have never made it to the 
bird shoot because it's usually to close to the hunt and I'm out scouting. 

I hope the hunt turns out good I usually spend the timeand effort but sometimes
just need a little luck. My buddy had the tag a few years ago and killed a nice buck 
but passed some really nice bucks trying to kill one of the 190+ bucks that we had 
seen scouting. I just hope I don't get too greedy, I have a couple of nice 160+ bucks 
so I would at least like to kill a 170+ buck but the problem is I know there are bigger
bucks and I get tunnel vision lol


----------



## betterduck (Nov 11, 2009)

Ya let me know beau I would love to go down on the hunt with you


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

cant wait to see these heads!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Rusty have you got any pictures of Jerrod's bear he shot with your broadhead the other day???


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Sam72 (Jan 17, 2011)

ka30270 said:


> Nice looking head, looks like a Rocky Mtn Gator to me


 I second that and thats not necessarily a bad thing. Aside from having to use a rubber band that is.


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

*Jerrod's bear*

This is Jerrod's MT Bear Taken a week ago with the Ulmer head

Rusty


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

Here is a link to pics of kill shots in which the Ulmer head was used.
Rusty
http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i477/rustyulmer/Ulmer Head kill photos/


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a good looking bear Jerrod took...Man those are some big mule deer & elk on your photobucket link.

Rusty, I got another question on the head...When it opens is there any chance of the blades hitting the arrow if you use a shaft like an Axis with the HIT insert??? I know in the past I've had to use the BAR with the Axis shafts if I were shooting mechanicals because of this....I honestly prefer not to use the BAR if I can get by without them and I might go back to shooting AXIS this year for hunting.


----------



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

I like everything about this head except the rubber band.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Rubber bands rule!


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Is that Jerrod from T.T.?


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

To answer several questions at once; there is no way that a blade can contact the arrow shaft. The blade is basically an inverted "L" shape. The short arm of the L is what contacts the hide forcing the long arm of the L out. Once these "L"s open to form a certain angle in relation to each other, they lock together so that they cannot close again without being manually disengaged. They can, however, continue to open until they are folded forward. This feature is what insures that they are not considered "barbed" and also allows the razor edge on the back side of the blade to cut again as the arrow works it's way back out in the case of a non pass through shot.
Regarding the elastic: you can see that there is a groove in the ferrule to recess the elastic to avoid air "drag". What you can't see is that there is also a tiny notch in the blade to allow the elastic to rest against the blade without danger of premature separation of the elastic as the arrow is taken in and out of the quiver. 
And yes, that is jerrod Lile from Trophy Taker.

I hope this clears up some of the confusion. 

Rusty Ulmer


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

any idea how close we are from seeing this thing


----------



## purplecoffin (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm in! Rubber bands and looks like a Snyper! PERFECT!


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

Hopefully this fall, but not in time for the early seasons
Rusty


bambikiller said:


> any idea how close we are from seeing this thing


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

our season here in michigan opens for me on oct 1st so im hoping they will be ready to shed some blood by then


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Rusty, last question from me for the day "I think, lol"...You said "elastic", is it elastic or a rubber band??? Will spares come with the heads and we be able to buy spares in bulk?


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

J-Daddy
Please forgive my use of the term "elastic". I am a dentist and in dentistry a rubber band is called an elastic. It is actually a small orthodontic rubber band that your kid uses on his braces. Yes there will be extras included in the packaging. We haven't discussed the sale of bulk elastics, but they shouldn't be necessary. While practicing with the head the elastic is removed and a plastic locking pin is inserted which keeps the blades from opening.
Rusty


J-Daddy said:


> Rusty, last question from me for the day "I think, lol"...You said "elastic", is it elastic or a rubber band??? Will spares come with the heads and we be able to buy spares in bulk?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

It's all good Rusty, I know how you wild and crazy dentist are... Buddy of mine is a dentist and he's a maniac, he once drove 5mph over the speed limit, lol.


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

I seen a new advertisement for a head this week. similar but not to the rage, was yhis you guys?


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

I don't think so. As far as I know Trophy Taker has not done any advertising yet.
Rusty


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

are we still looking at sept as a release date


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

probably not before November... sorry
Rusty


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

I can not wait to see this head, I am a devoted swacker guy, nothing but great success so far, but if its coming from RU I want to try one.. small diameter shaft, high foc, and this style head sounds good to me...


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

I think this head could give my trusty Tekan 2s a run for their money.


----------



## frogman412 (Apr 21, 2009)

when do you think the bh will come on the market


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

frogman412 said:


> when do you think the bh will come on the market


November


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

Let's keep this thread at the top.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

lets get this bh out b4 seasons start


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

C-fused said:


> Let's keep this thread at the top.


why? 

looks to me like its another mech.....what so great about this one? anyone?


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

So has it been decided on yet what type of tip it will wear? (blade or trocar type?)


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> Here is the webpage for these new heads. It appears they take a blade cartridge and are obviously built for penetration.
> 
> http://arrowends.com/


LOL this thing looks like a T3 spider clip turned upside down, with razor blades welded to it...


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

That can't be the one..


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

red44 said:


> That can't be the one..



It's not....He's just jackin with you guys. LOL


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

You got that right!


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

RANDY,
killer bh design I am really considering the switch from meat-seekers to this bad boy. but i have a ? how does the head hold up over time. also will there be a rebuild kit available are will it be a one shot wonder


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

when can we actually see this thing


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

team-A&S said:


> RANDY,
> killer bh design I am really considering the switch from meat-seekers to this bad boy. but i have a ? how does the head hold up over time. also will there be a rebuild kit available are will it be a one shot wonder


First of all it's not Randy, it's Rusty Ulmer who's the guy behind these heads....Rusty is Randy's brother though....
I'm sure there will be spare blades and parts, and with Rusty working with Dan Evans on these I'm sure they are gonna be really strong to begin with, I think this is one mechanical that will hold up. 
Dan Evans posted over on MonsterMuleys that Rusty's brother, Randy, smoked a giant mule deer with one the other day...Imagine that, Randy Ulmer shooting a big Mulie, lol...
Hey Rusty if you got any pics of Randy's deer I'd love to see them.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

That would be nice...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

manboy said:


> why?
> 
> looks to me like its another mech.....what so great about this one? anyone?


 i guess its the name.......................


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

If your not shooting a mechanical at this point.... You are just clinging to antiquaited out of date and inferior technology. You might as well be shooting a bow with round wheels and a 600 grain aluminum arrow. The new mechanicals are NOT the same as the early ones that gave them a bad rep. Just like todays carbon arrows are not like the early ones that were blowing up on people and had horrible tolerances. Its all in the design. And your right in this case the name doesn't hurt either... (like your sig line)


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

manboy said:


> i guess its the name.......................


The reasons I'm wanting to see/try these heads are=
1= The old Rocky Mtn. Snyper was my favorite head of all time, havent found anything I like as much since they went under...Looks like this head is similar in alot of ways and might be the ONE I've been looking for.
2= Rusty is building this head with Dan Evans of TrophyTaker...I've used alot of TT's products over the years and I know how Dan doesnt build stuff that is less than tough, with TT now onboard this could prove to be one of the toughest mechanical heads on the market. 
3= Rusty has never said so, but I'm sure his brother Randy might have had a little input on this too...I trust anything that Randy Ulmer says when it comes to archery gear, call me a fanboy or whatever but Randy is the man in my eyes
4= Rusty has said this head will have a lower profile than any mechanical head on the market in the closed position, I like the idea of that when it comes to wind drift and tuning a hunting arrow...I've been known to shoot a critter farther than the 20yd limit ArcheryTalk has imposed on bowhunters, lol.
5= I like new stuff...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ok. so in other words its the name?..................lol


my take on it....long aluminum farral,but with holes in it to weaken it, opens from side blade, but close to the front of the point, so it can deflect easier, 2 blade.......


wow sounds like a swhacker.........but with a bad design on the 2 things i just said........crazy swhacker is stronger, and won't deflect, bet yet the name BUSHMAN has right away gave swhacker a bad name............yep its the name........


i will test these the same way i do all my heads.......i bet the deflect, and feral bends before the swhacker,...............best mech on the market, just with a bad name!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

A LOT of talk about a broadhead I ain't seen one picture of.

Can we see a picture already or what?


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Is this it?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

okie x said:


> a lot of talk about a broadhead i ain't seen one picture of.
> 
> Can we see a picture already or what?


......x2


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

Okie X said:


> Is this it?


If you flip through the earlier pages of this thread, it was noted that the photo you are showing was an early version of this head but there have been some changes to it.


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

elkman6x6 said:


> If your not shooting a mechanical at this point.... You are just clinging to antiquaited out of date and inferior technology.


dumbest post of the year


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

manboy said:


> ok. so in other words its the name?..................lol
> 
> 
> my take on it....long aluminum farral,but with holes in it to weaken it, opens from side blade, but close to the front of the point, so it can deflect easier, 2 blade.......
> ...


You might be right, we will have to wait and see...


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

manboy said:


> ok. so in other words its the name?..................lol
> 
> 
> my take on it....long aluminum farral,but with holes in it to weaken it, opens from side blade, but close to the front of the point, so it can deflect easier, 2 blade.......
> ...


Wow you really like the Swhacker!


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like a snyper and a Gator boradhead made a baby...


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

OK, hope it's cool that I post these...Dan Evans posted them over on Monster Muleys.com so I figured it would be ok to do it over here since I dont guess they are top secret anymore...
Here's a picture of the head in the closed & open position








Here's a picture of the buck Randy Ulmer "Rusty's bro" smoked recently with an Ulmer prototype head..Imagine that Randy Ulmer killing a giant mule deer, lol.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Will they have a 125 grain version? Whats the cut on these?


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmm. Looks like a Rocky Mountain Gator with a bigger Trocar tip. Very interesting design!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I think the cut on them is 1.5" if I remember right...I think only 100grs for right now but I'm not sure on that honestly. The cool thing is you can lock the blades closed and practice with them all the time...No need to take the blades out of try to tie them together or buy "practice heads" to practice with them.


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

have you been feeding that deer quacamole?



team-A&S said:


> they look like they could be a cross between a piston point and a tekkan you can zoom in and see them at least the back end of them. something is better than nothing at this point


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

i like the looks of these alot wish they were coming out before oct 1st tho


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

buckmark23 said:


> Looks like a snyper and a Gator boradhead made a baby...


that equals a bad ***** head


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

do we have a release date yet


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I like the looks of that one...if I can get my hands on a pack before the end of this season I will give them a whirl.


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

if they make that in a 125gr version I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

bambikiller said:


> do we have a release date yet


I think they are saying atleast November now if not later. They keep changing things on them and fine tuning to make sure they are right before they release them. I did talk to a buddy of mine out west the other day that had some of them laying on his desk and he said he was pretty impressed...I guess they had test shot them some at their range and he said they flew like darts. I wont say who had them or who he works for but he's in the industry and was texting me while they were messing with them a couple days ago.


----------



## sddpse (Mar 28, 2009)

Reminds me of the old gators from rocky mtn, kinda....but with blades on the inside....maybe.....


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Should make good entry holes!


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

I may have missed it but will it be available in 125 gr???


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm sure it will be eventually...


----------



## ARROWS&ANTLERS (Oct 5, 2007)

;For mechanical broadhead - its awesome looking. like the design and how clean the appearance is. Its been a while since i shot mechanicals but i would probably try them.. like most broadheads, they do a great job, more personal preference than anything


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I too would love to try them in 125...


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

They look nasty. I will try em out.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

Sorry for the delay in responding, I've been out guiding for mule deer here in AZ. I'm going to try to address multiple qusetions here.

It looks like a realistic release date for the 100 gr version will be around the end of the year. Due to the unique design of the blade it is beyond the manufacturing capabilities of of many of the broadhead manufacturing plants so it has been difficult finding a place to build it to our specs with our quality control demands. It looks like we have those problems solved but it takes time to "tool-up" and get going on the production. 

Yes, we will be coming out with a 125 grain version, but the initial version will be 100 grains.

People keep comparing it to the Shwacker so I will address that now. I personnally like the design of the Shwacker and was one of the prototype testers on the earlier version of it called the "Wapiti". I killed lots of deer and elk with that head. It flies well and it kills efficiently. One major difference is that the Shwacker is a forward deploy or "over the top" deploying head whereas the Ulmer head is a rear deploy. The advantage here is that the rear deploy won't glance or "kick out" on side angled shots as it is opening. It also won't use as much kinetic energy to open. As for the deflection comparison as far as the forward positioning of the hinge pin of the Ulmer head in comparison to the Shwacker, when a blade on the Shwacker (or any other broadhead)contacts a bone on entry it can deflect the trajectory of the arrow through the body cavity. When a blade on an Ulmer head contacts a bone it simply folds back into the ferrule forcing the opposing blade further out in the opposite direction until it is past the bone at which time it will pivot back into cutting position forced by the opposing blade. This feature not only helps to avoid deflection but also to minimize blade failure with bone strikes. 

I hope this helps

Rusty


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Sounds great man. Looks like I might be able to get some for my January hunts, but will likely be next season before the 125s (my preferred weight) are available. Good looking head, ready to give them a try.


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

That is an excellent looking head!! This thing will sell like hotcakes! It is about time somebody put out a rear deploying trocar style head. I shoot Reapers but this head will give them a run for their money. If this thing flies like a field point Rusty might of just put everybody else out of business.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds good Rusty, don't guess I'll get to shoot a pronghorn or Iowa whitetail with one this year though... Keep us posted on them.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

swhacker does NOT kick out on angle shots................first get facts straight before you compare!.........i am really looking forward to testing these heads........are they solid steel? or aluminum?


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

crankn101 said:


> You got booted from the prostaff??


He is still on the prostaff and will get an extra serving at the annual bbq.


----------



## 22lyons (Jul 30, 2007)

look like the same principle as the swhacker that i saw posted about a few days ago. look good.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like a Gator on steroids....I may give it a try.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Nothing like the Shwacker. This one is rear deploying. And it will actually leave an entry hole. Shwacker= tough tracker


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Interesting.............


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

Rusty I can't wait for this head to come out, I just put a nice mule deer down opening
weekend but will be waiting for these heads to come out so I can run one through another 
big buck next august. Keep us updated and also let me no if your going to have staff positions 
available when you get up and running. Good luck and good hunting


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

so what makes it different then the gator heads bass pro makes? looks like a similair design


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

i will for sure be giving these a try they look awsome


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well it looks like maybe Ill try them for next season...


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Viper69 said:


> Well it looks like maybe Ill try them for next season...




I agree! :thumbs_up


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

Did Dan kill his bull this year with the ulmer head? I seen the post
with his big bull but they didn't say what head he was using. The head looks
good and I can't wait to get my hands on some


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Good question


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

Well...



sawtoothscream said:


> so what makes it different then the gator heads bass pro makes? looks like a similair design


----------



## bowhunt-R (Jul 15, 2006)

i saw on another post that dan used the black shuttle T's


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Good looking BH for sure! I still have 9 packs of snypers left, I was not looking forward to eventually running out, seeing this head lessens my anxiety. 
Whats the cutting diameter? Blade angle looks good, I dont like the rage 2 blade penatration robbing angle in the 2" cut, the 40ke is a wiser choice.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

carcus said:


> Good looking BH for sure! I still have 9 packs of snypers left, I was not looking forward to eventually running out, seeing this head lessens my anxiety.
> Whats the cutting diameter? Blade angle looks good, I dont like the rage 2 blade penatration robbing angle in the 2" cut, the 40ke is a wiser choice.


If I remember right they are gonna be like a 1.5" cut....To me that's about the perfect size, penetrate good but still leave nasty holes & blood trails.


----------



## BuckKilla (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BuckKilla (Jun 11, 2003)

http://randyulmer.dphoto.com/album/0d06fn/photo/5736660/


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

elkman6x6 said:


> Nothing like the Shwacker. This one is rear deploying. And it will actually leave an entry hole. Shwacker= tough tracker


 if u have a hard time tracking an animal shot with a 125grn shwacker, then you hit it poorly....period.......2.5" hole in the lungs of any animal its not going nowhere!


----------



## TurboTuna (Oct 5, 2010)

Is it just me or is the blade coming from the right side of that broadhead look bent up?


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

looks like it, had that happen to a snyper once looked almost identical.


----------



## toby lester (Oct 15, 2010)

reminds me of the old gold tip broadheads....


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

Follow this link to see a video of the Ulmer broadhead. It should answer most of your questions!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7tnTA7q7u0


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

looks good, I will be trying these next year.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jul 5, 2011)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> Here is the webpage for these new heads. It appears they take a blade cartridge and are obviously built for penetration.
> 
> http://arrowends.com/


I think that might be in the barbed category.


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

cant wait to get my hands on these!


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

When will these be available?And where?


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

looks like a direct copy of the Gator.


----------



## $mitty05 (Jul 24, 2008)

looks like a swhacker when in the closed position, has the wing blades that stick out, but the blades are rear deploying kinda like a rage. interesting!


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

HammyAbeer said:


> looks like a direct copy of the Gator.


similar yes...direct copy? no


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

The youtube video explains a lot. The thing that bothers me about the Gators design is the wing blades are always trying to go forward as the main blades are cutting, causing drag. And any time a main blade hits something hard it forces the dull wing blade on the opposite side forward, robbing penetration. The Ulmer heads apparently lock forward and this keeps the wing blades from wanting to push in front of the main blade beside it. But they can swivel together to avoid deflection and cut around bones.

Question #1: Do the wing blades lock behind the main blades far enough to prevent excess drag? They look pretty far forward and close to the blade edges to me.

Question #2: It looks like an aluminum ferrule with a steel tip?


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

I love the fact they stay locked once they open...I have had some Gators leave a small exit hole because they closed back while inside the deer.With this head theres no worries with that.It is similar to the gator but with out the flaws!

And the set screw for practicing is an pretty cool idea!


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Improved Gator broadhead.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

THEY ALL GO SOME WHERE. And your right, they will be dead. But if your trying to track on one hole (no exit) with the diameter of your arrow you ARE going to have a hard time following them there.



manboy said:


> if u have a hard time tracking an animal shot with a 125grn shwacker, then you hit it poorly....period.......2.5" hole in the lungs of any animal its not going nowhere!


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

RustyUlmer said:


> Follow this link to see a video of the Ulmer broadhead. It should answer most of your questions!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7tnTA7q7u0


*IMO, this is a mechanical broadhead worth taking a look at. 

Specifically, I like the idea of being able to practice with the very broadhead I'm going to use to hunt with. The idea of using a set screw to lock the blades in place while you practice, is a strong selling point for me. 

I have not read the entire thread and maybe it has already been posted...but when will this head be available to hunters?

Job well done guys, congrats on a well designed mechanical. *


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

So I put the set screw in, shoot it, the blade slam against the threads. Then I have to drill the screw out. This was the problem with the original rages when it came time to replace blades.

Rusty, how are your heads different (I want to be a believer  )


----------



## ResQDaddy42 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nock On TV Sounds like ATA show before production. I only got 3!!!
October 7 at 2:47pm · 

From John Dudley, they are looking to be available to the public at or shortly after ATA... I am looking forward to the head personaly. It looks like a hybrid Muzzy, Rage, Swhacker, Reign...


----------



## TurboTuna (Oct 5, 2010)

Maybe I missed it somewhere in this thread, did anyone catch a mention of how thick these blades are and/or what grade of steel the will be made out of?

lavazhole,
IIRC, a press fit pin was to be used to retain the blades for practice. Steel or nylon were to be the options for pin material. Hope that helps.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

TurboTuna said:


> Maybe I missed it somewhere in this thread, did anyone catch a mention of how thick these blades are and/or what grade of steel the will be made out of?
> 
> lavazhole,
> IIRC, a press fit pin was to be used to retain the blades for practice. Steel or nylon were to be the options for pin material. Hope that helps.


The video says that a nylon set screw will be used to keep the blades from deploying.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

They look Shwackeresque!


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

The blades are made of 420 Stainless steel .032" thick. I have used both a stainless steel and nylon retaining screw to lock the head in practice mode. If the nylon screw is used excessively and the head is shot into a very dense target such as a McKenzie animal target the threads do get damaged. This doesn't happen with the steel screw. The thread damage with the rage occurs because the blades do not start out in contact with the screw. The two come into contact at high speed causing the damage. The locking screw in the Ulmer head is always in contact with the blade so the blade never moves preventing a buildup of momentum. I use the nylon screw only to confirm that the head will hit in the same place as my field tip. After confirming this there is not much reason to practice with it...practice with the field tip. If you want to practice with the head extensively then use the steel screw. The steel screw wieghs 3.0 grains, the nylon only 0.5 grains. 
It looks like they will be available to the public around the first of the year.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Will you offer an all steel version?


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

An all steel 125 grain version is my wish


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

I watched the youtube video I see that the blade can be pushed in flush to the ferrel on one side to go around bone (once the BH is opened) is it possible a rib could cause this to happen leaving half the wound channel? Unless it corrects once clear of the bone.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

RustyUlmer said:


> The blades are made of 420 Stainless steel .032" thick. I have used both a stainless steel and nylon retaining screw to lock the head in practice mode. If the nylon screw is used excessively and the head is shot into a very dense target such as a McKenzie animal target the threads do get damaged. This doesn't happen with the steel screw. The thread damage with the rage occurs because the blades do not start out in contact with the screw. The two come into contact at high speed causing the damage. The locking screw in the Ulmer head is always in contact with the blade so the blade never moves preventing a buildup of momentum. I use the nylon screw only to confirm that the head will hit in the same place as my field tip. After confirming this there is not much reason to practice with it...practice with the field tip. If you want to practice with the head extensively then use the steel screw. The steel screw wieghs 3.0 grains, the nylon only 0.5 grains.
> It looks like they will be available to the public around the first of the year.


Put me down for a pack 

If you need a review from a normal every day wanna be hit me up and send me one. 

So far you've only shot these things at monster record book deer. If you need a how does it do against my target and a 90 pound doe, a spike or a 40" basket rack like 99% of the guys on here shoot I'm here for you!


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

carcus said:


> I watched the youtube video I see that the blade can be pushed in flush to the ferrel on one side to go around bone (once the BH is opened) is it possible a rib could cause this to happen leaving half the wound channel? Unless it corrects once clear of the bone.


This is how I envision it working. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. When it pushes in on one side it pushes out on the other side so the wound channel would actually be the same size, it would just go around the bone. And the blades will correct and return to the center after it goes around the bone when the pressure on each side is equal again.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Man I want a pack now though...


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

Please do not change the trocar/chisel tip on this head!!!


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Rusty...I have gone ahead and started a buzz about this head on Tennessee's #1 deer hunting website www.tndeer.com. Here is a link:

http://www.tndeer.com/tndeertalk/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2564536&page=0#Post2564536


----------



## TurboTuna (Oct 5, 2010)

I would like to see how these broadheads work on turkeys too.


----------



## danevans (Jan 17, 2010)

Here are pics of the 100 grain Camo model.


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

Man I cant wait to get my hands on some of these. These heads look very deadly.


----------



## ruttinhard (Apr 7, 2011)

when will they be available??


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

ruttinhard said:


> when will they be available??


Rusty said around the first of the year. Is there a price tag on this yet?


----------



## abowhunr (May 24, 2007)

first of the year .... Can you say bad timing


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

abowhunr said:


> first of the year .... Can you say bad timing


I wish it was right now. I was really wanting to try this head out this year.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Them look awesome. I really like that they have the chisel tip and hope they keep it.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

danevans said:


> View attachment 1184722
> 
> 
> Here are pics of the 100 grain Camo model.


Dan did you shoot an elk with one of them yet???


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey Dan I'm with j-daddy, did you shook any of those monster elk this year with
the ulmer head? They look awesome and I will be shooting them next year for sure. 
also what kind of price tag are we looking at on this head? Thanks


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

carcus said:


> I watched the youtube video I see that the blade can be pushed in flush to the ferrel on one side to go around bone (once the BH is opened) is it possible a rib could cause this to happen leaving half the wound channel? Unless it corrects once clear of the bone.


Anybody?


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Can you say Swacker?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

tnarb said:


> Can you say Swacker?


Looks like them but opens completely different. I just hope they make a 2" model as well..


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

tnarb said:


> Can you say Swacker?


They are nothing like a Swacker!!!!!! Completly diffent....... Swackers open from the tip, these open from the rear!!!! watch the video and then you will take that comment back


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

If their like any head its the Gator.Why cant people understand that?Its like the Gator without all the draw backs.Even though it only comes in 1.5 inch I still will probably try it. 1.5 inch is the size of the fixed head I use now so hopefully they come out with a 2 inch next.


----------



## PAHunter2D (Sep 14, 2011)

Is there a name for this broadhead yet? Or is just going to be marketed as the Ulmer BH?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

PAHunter2D said:


> Is there a name for this broadhead yet? Or is just going to be marketed as the Ulmer BH?


It's just been called the Ulmer so far but who knows... We will have to see when Trophytaker puts a marketing campaign together for it

sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

DO they intend on making a head with a bigger cutting diameter?


----------



## danevans (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey guys, the models that you see hitting the market for 2012 will look just like the pics above (the camo version shown), there will be solid color and camo options. The plan is to introduce 100 gr and 125 gr right away, a lighter version (85ish gr) should be soon to follow.

Prices have not been set in stone yet (production costs are still finalizing) but I expect a suggested retail of 39.99 or so... obviously the solid color model will be less expensive than the camo.

I did not shoot any elk with them myself yet. I had tags this year in a couple states that require fixed blade broadheads as well as states that allow expandables.... So my main hunting setup was set up shooting black shuttle-T's. I do have a bow setup shooting these heads and hopefully will get to run them through something still this year. Randy Ulmer did shoot a huge bull with this broadhead though and it performed perfectly for him.

We have decided that the "blanket name" is going to be ULMER EXPANDABLES. We are finalizing on individual model names right now. The plan is to use Rusty's blade locking technology on several different models. This first model is this 1.5" cutting diameter, will be available in a 100 gr, 125 gr, and probably 85 gr. We also want to add a bigger cutting diameter model, as well as a steel ferrule model. A few other configurations are in the "idea" stage and will probably show up over the next few years.


----------



## JNH (Mar 27, 2009)

All I have to say is WOW!! Great work to all who have developed this head!!


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

carcus said:


> I watched the youtube video I see that the blade can be pushed in flush to the ferrel on one side to go around bone (once the BH is opened) is it possible a rib could cause this to happen leaving half the wound channel? Unless it corrects once clear of the bone.





123 4/8 P&Y said:


> This is how I envision it working. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. When it pushes in on one side it pushes out on the other side so the wound channel would actually be the same size, it would just go around the bone. And the blades will correct and return to the center after it goes around the bone when the pressure on each side is equal again.





carcus said:


> Anybody?


You didn't like my vision of how it works?


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

I like your vision, that's about exactly how I described how the 
broadhead works to a co worker today but I will have to get one in 
my hands before I can say for sure


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

before anyone starts talking about these new broadheads being the next best thing........its already out there!! and has been for a couple years.......please compare............


http://www.inverterbroadheads.com/


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

manboy said:


> before anyone starts talking about these new broadheads being the next best thing........its already out there!! and has been for a couple years.......please compare............
> 
> 
> http://www.inverterbroadheads.com/


I think you mean the gator broadhead from Barrie archery/rocky mountain archery.


What I find amazing is the rage is nothing more than a slightly improved(debatable) snyper that rocky mountain made and the ulmer broad head is a slightly better version of the gator from rocky mountain. Just goes to show how far ahead Barrie archery was from there competitors.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

manboy said:


> before anyone starts talking about these new broadheads being the next best thing........its already out there!! and has been for a couple years.......please compare............
> 
> 
> http://www.inverterbroadheads.com/


That looks like a 2 blade over-the-top expandable with different shaped blades. And the blade angle when they're deployed might hurt their penetration.


----------



## m_zacco (Aug 3, 2011)

dwagaman said:


> Nothing penetrates like a field point!!!!


lol


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

manboy said:


> before anyone starts talking about these new broadheads being the next best thing........its already out there!! and has been for a couple years.......please compare............
> 
> 
> http://www.inverterbroadheads.com/


That head compares much more closely to a Schwacker than this head....


----------



## Gatorjaw (Sep 25, 2005)

I like it! Especially that the blades lock open and swivel around bone. Lot going on w these heads. And being able to shoot these over and over. The Ulmers have a winner.


----------



## Gatorjaw (Sep 25, 2005)

I like it! Especially that the blades lock open and swivel around bone. Lot going on w these heads. And being able to shoot these over and over. The Ulmers have a winner.


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm really intrigued. As a huge fan of the RM Gator(not the new tip design), this head may be an answer to a dwindling market. It also seems to fix the few flaws the gator does have. Congrats on a job well done. I will be getting a pack. 

I also must say, this is nothing like a schwacker. Please quit making that comparison.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

nthewild said:


> I'm really intrigued. As a huge fan of the RM Gator(not the new tip design), this head may be an answer to a dwindling market. It also seems to fix the few flaws the gator does have. Congrats on a job well done. I will be getting a pack.
> 
> *I also must say, this is nothing like a schwacker. Please quit making that comparison.*


Boom.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

dw'struth said:


> That head compares much more closely to a Schwacker than this head....


I meant that the "inverter" design is similar to the Schwaker, but not really at all to the Ulmer....


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

Here is a photo of a buck I killed last week with the Ulmer head in AZ.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

RustyUlmer said:


> Here is a photo of a buck I killed last week with the Ulmer head in AZ.


Holy smoke Rusty look at all that bone. Congrats to you bud. By the way how does the Ulmer broadhead do on lower poundage set ups? Thanks and congrats on a fine trophy.


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

The Ulmer head functions perfectly on lower poundage setups, however, the first one to be introduced will have a 1.5 ' cut which in my opinion is not a good idea for a 40# bow. You just can't consistently get the penetration necessary for a clean kill on deer sized animals with that combination. One of the models I have in mind for the future is a lightweight (75-85gr), smaller cutting diameter (1"-1 1/8') head designed specifically for these lower poundage setups.

Rusty


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

RustyUlmer said:


> Here is a photo of a buck I killed last week with the Ulmer head in AZ.


Oof, nice deer! How about some pics of the work the broad head did....


----------



## 22lyons (Jul 30, 2007)

like the head just don't like how the blade pivots. i want my blades locked in place and cut through bone insteading of sliding back and forth around bone.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

22lyons said:


> like the head just don't like how the blade pivots. i want my blades locked in place and cut through bone insteading of sliding back and forth around bone.


Same here. Not sure if I like the pivot technology.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm glad someone else is going to copy the gators and put a strong blade on them like Rocky Mountain used to have. Maybe I'll buy some when I'm done useing up my 20 some packs of the original gators!:wink:


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like G5 has a similar type of BH called the Havoc.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Are you considering making one that is all steel construction?


----------



## TurboTuna (Oct 5, 2010)

Also, in true Rocky Mountain tradition, make a titanium model too. Gotta go toe to toe with Rage on every level!


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

THE ONLY SIMIALARITY BETWEEN THE RAGE AND THESE HEADS ARE THAT THEY BOTH HAVE TWO BLADES! But I guess we can't all be thinkers....


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

RustyUlmer said:


> Here is a photo of a buck I killed last week with the Ulmer head in AZ.


Congrats Rusty that's a giant...That probably made your brother jealous didnt it, lol.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Very impressive Rusty!! I have to admit this is the best designed expandable I have seen and will be using them for sure next year. Love my Grim Reapers, but these are just too cool.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

The more things change the more they stay the same. Can't wait to try the new ones!

The original Rocky Mountain Gators from about 1993.


----------



## TurboTuna (Oct 5, 2010)

Contacted Trophy Taker about this broadhead last week. Here is what they had to say:
Paul,
*
Thank you for your email!* The new Ulmer Expandable (Edge) Broadhead will be introduced in January of 2012, and will be available to ship around that time.
*
Please let me know*if you have any*other questions.* We are excited about*the Edge Broadheads, and*appreciate your interest in them!
*
Have a good day!
﻿
Sincerely,
*
Colette Morgan
Trophy Taker, Inc

Now we know what Trophy Taker intends to call these broadheads.

elkman6x6,

I am well aware that this broadhead is not like the Rage in design and operation. However, as a suggestion, even a humorous one, I posted about making this new broadhead out of titanium like the Rage is and like the Rocky Mountain Ti Broadheads were.

Paul


----------



## Striker1978 (May 6, 2009)

Looks like the old rocky gator.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Striker1978 said:


> Looks like the old rocky gator.


the gator had blades exposed though, this head does not, which may be better for flight but with the gator if something really weird happening and it did not open(which does not seem possible) it would still have a 3/4 inch cut.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

what day in jan will these be out...i need new bh but im waiting on these to wack a yote or 2


----------



## goosespirit (Jun 22, 2004)

I have heard some talk that this broadhead will be compatible witht he new easton injexion shafts, is that true?


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

goosespirit said:


> I have heard some talk that this broadhead will be compatible witht he new easton injexion shafts, is that true?


We are working on that.

Rusty


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Is there a plan to make a wider cutting head????


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

Grizz1219 said:


> Is there a plan to make a wider cutting head????


We are in the process of designing a 2" cut.


----------



## wblank3 (Jan 29, 2007)

Guys, I have a few of these broadheads and let me tell ya, they are as good as it gets! I have shot them over last couple weeks and I am very impressed with the design of the head. This broadhead shoots amazing and excels at distance!!! When you see the broadhead it doesn't take long to see why it shoots so well, it's as aerodynamic of a design as you will find. I can assure you they will be in my quiver next year.


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Since the blades lock into position and wont fold back forward, does that mean those of us in non barbed states cant use em?


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't wait for these to come out. I love Rage heads and since I've gone to the new 125s I haven't had any blade retention problems and I have had tremendous success with over 2 dozen kills. BUT, this honestly looks to be the best mechanical ever built. If it lives up to what I'm expecting, it should be the best selling head ever because it certainly will be the best disigned and engineered and hopefully (fingers crossed) best manufactured head yet. So far it certainly seems that they are proceeding with all the caution and detail necessary to produce a head that on the next level. That's what I'm expecting out of this head. I'm expecting and tough as nails, accurate head that flies great and doesn't rob energy but still leaves big holes on both sides. It should be a Rage on steroids with a better blade deployment system. I hope it doesn't take them much longer on the 125 gr. heads, I'm sure it will be later but hopefully not to much.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll buy a pack and give them a try, loving the QAD Exudos for fixed blades


----------



## RustyUlmer (May 14, 2011)

IsHeBreathing? said:


> Since the blades lock into position and wont fold back forward, does that mean those of us in non barbed states cant use em?


The blades will fold forward. Upon deployment the blades engage each other in a one way lock which prevents them from closing but allows them to freely fold forward to prevent barbing. This was engineered into the design to allow the blades to fold forward until the tips are at 1 1/2" from each other. That is why the blades are sharp on the back side as well-if it doesnt pass completely through the animal the head has a 1 1/2" cut on the way back out.

Rusty


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

Whens the planned release date?


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

This bh gets more publicity than the president does... when its out its out  
You guys as kids must have snooped for your hidden presents because you just couldnt wait for christmas!


----------



## Joe Montana (Dec 10, 2011)

I saw Dans demo on another forum months ago. Tried to stop in Plains and pick up a couple but didn't make it. They are a very nice head. The pivot action is half the beauty. Those who say they don't like it think twice. You don't kill by cutting bone. You need to get through... or around it to the important stuff. An old school hardcore fixed blade fan is about to try his first mechanical! I tried a Rage once for turkey. Terrible. Don't let looks fool you this head is a totally different animal. Great job guys.... see you for some next month.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

The name of this head will be the "EDGE". I don't know if that had been put on here yet.


----------



## orthopt (Mar 12, 2005)

It will be interesting to see the comparison between Rustys head, and the new havoc coming out by G5. Both look like great heads.


----------



## highview72 (Aug 19, 2009)

The Havoc just looks like a 2 blade version of the t3. The Ulmer head looks much better to me. JMO


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Havoc has a huge cutting diameter


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

RustyUlmer said:


> The blades will fold forward. Upon deployment the blades engage each other in a one way lock which prevents them from closing but allows them to freely fold forward to prevent barbing. This was engineered into the design to allow the blades to fold forward until the tips are at 1 1/2" from each other. That is why the blades are sharp on the back side as well-if it doesnt pass completely through the animal the head has a 1 1/2" cut on the way back out.
> 
> Rusty


Cool and thank you. Think I will be trying a pack out on some spring chickens....


----------



## Painted Turtle (Oct 19, 2011)

Liking the information I am seeing on this head so far! :nod:

Will be interesting to see and use it once released...that said I do not know if I am a fan of the sharpened trailing edge! :noidea:


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.trophytaker.com/edge_broadhead.aspx


----------



## Painted Turtle (Oct 19, 2011)

Sigh...blocked at work.

Anyone care to copy the content into a post here? :wink:



HOOSIER55 said:


> http://www.trophytaker.com/edge_broadhead.aspx


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

Painted Turtle said:


> Sigh...blocked at work.
> 
> Anyone care to copy the content into a post here? :wink:


went to copy a pic here for you but photobucket is blocked here at work


----------



## Painted Turtle (Oct 19, 2011)

Are they for sale yet through the website?

Can you copy any text about them?



HOOSIER55 said:


> went to copy a pic here for you but photobucket is blocked here at work


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

Trophy Taker’s new Edge broadhead is packed full of features that expandable broadhead fans will love. First and foremost, the head truly offers field tip accuracy due to the extremely low flight profile. Upon impact, razor sharp rear deploying blades create devastating full size entrance holes with maximum penetration.

Patent pending blade design engages both blades together at full cutting diameter while allowing the blades to pivot around heavy bone. Other features that round out this head include a bone splitting stainless steel tip, 1.5” cutting diameter, and a blade retention system that prevents accidental blade deployment in flight and in your quiver!

For those that still aren’t convinced, throw in the fact that the Edge broadhead can be locked in “practice” mode and shot into ordinary broadhead targets without damaging the blades or the target and you have a broadhead that truly offers it all!








Product Features
■True field tip accuracy due to extremely low flight profile
■Rear deploying blades for huge entrance holes and maximum penetration.
■Innovative blade engagement allows blades to pivot around heavy bone.
■Practice mode allows the Edge to be shot into standard broadhead targets without damaging blades or targets.
■Stainless steel tip.
■Reliable blade retention system prevents accidental blade deployment in flight and in the quiver.
■1.5 inch cutting diameter.


----------



## Painted Turtle (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds sick-nasty! Are they for sale through the site yet?

(and thanks for posting all that for me man! props!)



HOOSIER55 said:


> Trophy Taker’s new Edge broadhead is packed full of features that expandable broadhead fans will love. First and foremost, the head truly offers field tip accuracy due to the extremely low flight profile. Upon impact, razor sharp rear deploying blades create devastating full size entrance holes with maximum penetration.
> 
> Patent pending blade design engages both blades together at full cutting diameter while allowing the blades to pivot around heavy bone. Other features that round out this head include a bone splitting stainless steel tip, 1.5” cutting diameter, and a blade retention system that prevents accidental blade deployment in flight and in your quiver!
> 
> ...


----------



## McHuntin420 (Feb 14, 2010)

Painted Turtle said:


> Sounds sick-nasty! Are they for sale through the site yet?
> 
> (and thanks for posting all that for me man! props!)


Looks like they will be available Spring 2012. Man it's gonna be a long winter...


----------



## Painted Turtle (Oct 19, 2011)

Works for me...I guess. Wanted to use them on spring turkey.

Also, wondering if I am thinking too much about the trailing blade being sharp? :noidea:



McHuntin420 said:


> Looks like they will be available Spring 2012. Man it's gonna be a long winter...


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I saw Dudley slam a doe with one the other day on Nock On, looked like it did some damage to her. I'll probably turkey hunt with Rage heads this spring but come fall I'll have The Edge in my quiver.


----------



## highview72 (Aug 19, 2009)

It looks like it could be everything I have been looking for in a broadhead. It solves all the issues I had with the rage (blades always coming open and that weak cut on contact tip). I like my Gators but these new heads look better than those also.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah I'm an old school SNYPER fanboy and since Rocky Mtn. got sold I've never found another mechanical I've been truly happy with..I think the new EDGE might feel that void though. Honestly I like the RAGE head except for 2 things....
1= They are freakin weak
2= Trying to keep them closed is a pain the butt
Looks like the EDGE has both of those issues figured out from what I've seen, read & heard so for.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

so they are coming out in the spring>????? i was hoping for january as i would like to zip some threw some predators


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

This thread is great, especially posts 61-64. J....thanks for the laugh!


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

Painted Turtle said:


> Sounds sick-nasty! Are they for sale through the site yet?
> 
> (and thanks for posting all that for me man! props!)


no problem


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

BuckeyeNative said:


> This thread is great, especially posts 61-64. J....thanks for the laugh!


x2. lmfao


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

these heads look awesome i might be trying them out


----------



## goosespirit (Jun 22, 2004)

Can't wait to hear if they will be made to fit the Injexion shaft


----------



## sniperspud (May 8, 2009)

X2. I heard the rumour that they would be making them to fit the injexion shaft, heres to hoping.


----------



## ResQDaddy42 (Jun 30, 2011)

J-Daddy said:


> I saw Dudley slam a doe with one the other day on Nock On, looked like it did some damage to her. I'll probably turkey hunt with Rage heads this spring but come fall I'll have The Edge in my quiver.


Also saw Dudley smash an Elk and Buck with it on yesterdays episode. But like all broadheads you put it in the pump house the animal is going down. I will be trying them as soon as they come out to the public. Gotta love Florida we can hunt HOG all year. Great broadhead test dummies!!


----------



## pmgllc (Dec 28, 2011)

I saw the broadhead at ATA and spent a lot of time talking with Rusty. It is simply a fantastic broadhead !!!! Best mechanical ever.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

pmgllc said:


> I saw the broadhead at ATA and spent a lot of time talking with Rusty. It is simply a fantastic broadhead !!!! Best mechanical ever.


Did you/can you confirm whether or not they'll make a version to fit the Deep Six and, if so, when it will be available?


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

pmgllc said:


> I saw the broadhead at ATA and spent a lot of time talking with Rusty. It is simply a fantastic broadhead !!!! Best mechanical ever.


Pretty strong statement considering it is not out yet and been tested by many hunters? I'm not sure if I like the blades swiveling out of the way of bone and stuff.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Longbow42 said:


> Pretty strong statement considering it is not out yet and been tested by many hunters? I'm not sure if I like the blades swiveling out of the way of bone and stuff.


real strong statement, there should have been alot of hunters testing this head as its now jan. and the realease date was suppose to be nov.......wonder if they had trademark problems with shwacker?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

manboy said:


> real strong statement, there should have been alot of hunters testing this head as its now jan. and the realease date was suppose to be nov.......wonder if they had trademark problems with shwacker?


Trademark problems? Unless they used a registered trademark that shwacker is using it is doubtful.

Maybe you mean patent problems? Could be, does shwacker actually have any patents?

From what I have seen it looks like a ton of folks have been testing. It also looks like it has gone through a ton of changes. That could be the reason for the delay.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

I have been following this for quite some time.

My question is since it has all these features to aid in penetration, as in pivoting blades and blades that cut backwards, and a trocar tip 

Would that not be more reason to have a bigger cut?


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

Maybe a 1.5" cut is plenty enough?

Dont have any experience with a 2 blade


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

The schwacker= No hole to tracker...;-) these heads are COMPLETELY different!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Dan has said there are plans for a larger cut head in the future... Rusty's design was for a 1.5" cut so that's what they started with. I've killed a lot of deer with the 1 3/16" cut 2 blade Snyper over the years and they put big holes in deer so the Edge with a 1.5" cut should do great....
Manboy, I understand that your a fan of Swhackers and that's cool... But through all the threads about the Ulmer Edge you've had a lot of bashing going on... I just don't understand why, your a better guy than to get into keyboard battles over something like a broadhead thread. I don't know if its something personal with the Ulmers or Dan Evans or what but you seem to have a lot of hate towards a product you haven't even used.


----------



## danevans (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey guys.... I haven't gone back very far through this thread to see questions, but I see a few that I can answer in recent posts..... The main reason that the broadhead is offered in a 1.5" cut (and not bigger to start with) is that one of the main features is the way the blades lock inside the ferrule for "practice mode". Obviously in order for the blades to lock inside the ferrule the ferrule has to be longer than the blade. We don't want the ferrule to be any longer than it has to be, and to "make weight" on the 100 grain model we don't have room for more material.

We are currently working on various models including; steel ferrule versions, titanium ferrule version, bigger cutting diameter models, and a few other configurations.

We are also working on a version of this "first released" model to fit the new small diameter Easton shafts.

As some have already mentioned.... no I.P. problems with Swacker, our broadhead is actually very different from theirs, even though at first glance there seem to be some similarities in the way they look in flight.

Thanks for your interest, and questions.


----------



## LXKID32 (May 7, 2009)

good post ^^^ thanks dan


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks Dan. What is the ETA on the all steel version?


----------



## danevans (Jan 17, 2010)

Obviously there are several hoops we are jumping through with the steel version; It looks like we will offer at least a couple different options... I am having ferrules made that offer the same features as the aluminum model (still allow blades to lock closed for practice), the "trocar" type tip can be shortened considerably and becomes part of the ferrule (one piece). Of course the main problem with this version is that it will be extremely heavy. I am also working on a steel (and titanium) option that will have a much shorter ferrule to help fit into more conventional weight categories.... the shorter ferrule makes it necessary for part of the blade to be exposed in flight, because of this you loose the effectiveness of locking the blades closed to practice. Of course you gain alot of strength, and flight will still be excellent.

Shipping update: We have run into some delays in various stages of production (seems to always happen on new products), so we have been forced to delay first shipments from what we originally thought we could make (last fall). We should have the first packs shipping before the end of February. 

I am hoping to have the first steel versions ready to ship early enough this summer to get them in our quivers for hunting season.


----------



## blind squirrel (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for commenting Dan. Looking forward to trying out this head. Just one guy's opinion, but it seems like the ability to shoot the head with the blades locked closed is a novel selling point. On the other hand i think most guys that shoot low profile mechanicals are satisfied with taking a few shots to confirm that the broadheads fly the same as their fieldtips, but continue to practice with field tips. i would further speculate that shooting these heads repeatedly for target practice with the blades locked down, could potentially beat them up a little... lots of different density targets, old field tips and inserts lost inside a target etc. could easily damage a head later intended for taking game. It seems like there are a lot of benefits to the broadhead design if you are willing to give up on the ability to lock down the blades for target practice (stronger ferrule, potentially larger cut diameter 1.75" is my pick :thumbs_up best combo of large cut with good penetration for the average set-up IMHO). Not to mention the risk of a guy forgetting to unlock the head after target shooting then using it on an animal. Anyway, best of luck with the new design. Pretty sure this will be my broadhead of choice for next season.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Dan, for those of us who are dealers for your company but didn't make the ATA Show this year when can we expect the new pricing lists and catalogs?


----------



## danevans (Jan 17, 2010)

Any dealers that need new catalogs and pricing can call the office at (406) 826-0600 or e-mail, and the girls will get everything right out to you. Thanks,


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

Is there any benifit of having single beveled blades?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

some people say yes some people say no....i believe ashby did a write up on the pros and cons cant rem for sure who it was


lOnEwOlF110 said:


> Is there any benifit of having single beveled blades?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I vote for a 1 3/4" to 2" cut 125 version.......


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

I am very excited to see the titaniums. Thanks for answering all the questions Dan. Trophy Taker truly is a great company.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Looks like a great head...hopefully a 125 gr. is in the works. :wink: Thinking the steel ferrule will get it there...

And now for the complete hi-jack:

How bout a 125 gr version of the Terminal?

And, will I have a Heartbreaker in my hands this year?

Back on topic...the Edge is a great looking head, that I hope will come in a 125 gr., but as with all TT products, I am satisfied to know that it won't come to market until Dan and crew are 100% satisfied...something I like, and wish more would do...


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Not sure I like that BH. Don't like the pivoting blades; first if one side does contact something that pushes it in, the other blade is cutting/chopping at about a 90 degree angle. Also, those flaps that push out the blade are not sharp and will still be out next to the blades as the blades cut through. Maybe that does not make much difference, but I only want sharp blades out when going through an animal. I'm sure many will buy them as they look like a lot of research went into them, but they will keep me from trying them if anyone cares. TT makes some good stuff.


----------



## danevans (Jan 17, 2010)

100 grain ULMER EDGE broadheads started shipping yesterday..... it will take a while to catch up on orders, but dealers should be getting at least partial orders very soon.


----------



## Craig4791 (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome! I just wrote you guys tonight inquiring about the ship date. Going to try them out on Axis deer in Muai in July.

Who on here is a Trophy Taker dealer that i can put in an order with?


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Great news...looking forward to using these heads on some deer and antelope this fall.


----------



## shooter31 (Apr 26, 2004)

Really like most of the design. Tip, the way the blades are held, lack of surface area, etc. Only minor concern is the small 'blade' that deploys the main blades and the fact that it doesn't fold to behind the cutting edge of the main blade. Since it's even with main blade, part of it anyway, it looks like you will be forcing it through hide, muscle, etc. vice having the blade cut material out of the way. Anyway, minor issue, still ordering some as the positives of the design look great.


----------

